# ODNR Fishing Report 6/2/04



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here you go. Don't catch them all!!!!

Wildlife News 
Ohio Department of Natural Resources 
Division of Wildlife 

The Fish Ohio Report 

June 2, 2004 

Tip of the Week - Be careful to not contaminate your fishing line or terminal tackle with suntan lotion, sunblock, or insect repellents because these substances will repel fish. For more information on fishing, check us out on the web at www.ohiodnr.com. Enjoy. 

CENTRAL OHIO

Alum Creek Lake (Delaware County) - This lake is attracting increased attention from muskellunge fishermen in recent years. Trolling large crank baits at depths of 6 to 10 feet in the area near the dam seems to be the preferred method for taking muskellunge. The muskellunge population is maintained by stocking 3,400 advanced fingerlings (8-10") each September. Cast small-bladed spinners and leaded jigs in areas with weed beds and near the riprap shoreline when seeking smallmouth bass. The deeper points along the main body of the lake offer good fishing opportunities for largemouth bass. Crappie fishing is best near submerged cover. Keepers must measure at least 9 inches. Overcast days are best, especially at sunrise and sunset for fishing shallow weeds. Weed beds with the wind blowing into them that have a distinct "mud line" (suspended silt) are particularly good for saugeye.

Madison Lake (Madison County) - Cast shallow crank baits and spinner baits for largemouth bass at this 104-acre lake in Madison County. Fish the rock riprap on the dam. Decent numbers of carp and catfish, ranging from 10 to 18 inches in length, are available using doughballs, cut bait and chicken livers on the bottom near shore or try drifting in a boat. Crappies and bluegills are holding in woody cover around the island and in the upper end on the east side. Look for areas with weedbeds or submerged structures when seeking largemouth bass. Use 6-inch plastic worms, small spinners, crankbaits, and live bait for best results. Largemouth bass measure up to 18 inches. Electric motors only.



NORTHWEST OHIO

Fostoria Reservoir #2 (Hancock County) -- The water temperature is 70 degrees and the water is clear. Crappies, catfish and bluegills are being taken using night crawlers and wax worms.

Ottawa Reservoir (Putnam County) - The water temperature is 69 degrees. Good catches of crappies and bluegills are occurring when using minnows under a bobber. The southern dike of the reservoir is the best spot.

Maumee River (Lucas and Wood Counties) - White bass are being taken on minnows fished under a bobber.

Sandusky River (Sandusky County) - White bass are being taken on minnows fished under a bobber.



NORTHEAST OHIO

Zepernick Lake (Columbiana County)- This small 36 acre lake, located on State Route 172, two miles east of New Alexander, is offering excellent bass fishing for anglers by boat (electric motors only). Bass 16 to 18 inches in length are gathering in the back bays, near submerged trees. Earth worms, live minnows, and most artificial baits are reeling them in. Bluegills 4 to 7 inches are also biting on twister tails, grubb jigs, and small minnows. In the late evening hours, the outlook is excellent for catching 8 to 28-inch channel catfish which are biting on chicken livers, night crawlers, or shrimp. Note: Please help stop the spread of aquatic nuisance species by taking preventive measures with your boat (including scrubbing the hull, flushing the boat's bilge/ livewell hoses with chlorinated water) and trailer (remove attached weeds or mussels). If boat remains shore-bound for at least a five day period, it is not necessary to scrub the bull and flush the bilge/livewell after being in infected waters.

Headlands Beach State Park (Lake County) -- Anglers at the Break wall in this park are catching their limits of 30 yellow perch per angler. Boat anglers are doing best in Painesville Township near the Rayon Plant in 40 feet of water. Mentor Lagoon, west of Fairport Harbor is also a prime spot for perch fishing. Lake shiners are the best bait, but minnows, chubs or worms are fine, too. Fish at the bottom or just a few cranks up off the bottom, and if the water is murky, attach flicker spinners and beads to the rigs for flash and attention-getting action. For tasty perch recipes, visit www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife . The park is located on Headlands Road, in Grand River village (Lake Erie). 



SOUTHWEST OHIO

Caesar Creek Lake (Warren and Greene counties) - From I-75 take S.R. 73 East about 17 miles, OR From I-71 take S.R. 73 West about 7 miles, OR from S.R. 42 take S.R. 73 East about 5 miles. Crappies are being caught by anglers using jigs with plastic bodies or live minnows as bait. A good color choice for artificial bait is white. Cast into areas with cover such as submerged trees and brush. Keep the bait under a slip bobber and greater than three feet deep. Choose a #2 long-shank hook. Saugeyes and white bass are being caught using live minnows as bait. Keep the bait greater than ten feet deep. Use a long-shank hook for live bait. 

East Fork Lake (Clermont County) - Crappies are being caught by anglers using jigs with plastic bodies and live minnows. When using live bait choose a fine wire hook in the size range of #6 to 8. White, chartreuse, or pumpkin seed are good color choices for artificial lures. Cast into areas with submerged trees and brush. Keep the bait under a slip bobber and between two to four feet deep. 

Largemouth bass are being caught by using plastic chartreuse colored worms on a Texas rig and spinner baits, crawdads, curly tails, or earthworms as bait. Good color choices for artificial baits are black, pumpkin seed, or purple. Cast into areas with submerged trees or brush. Keep the bait about four to five feet deep. Look for good bass fishing in the entrance to the East Fork River. 



SOUTHEAST OHIO

Jackson Lake (Jackson County) - The lake is muddy and at full capacity with lots of water going over the spillway. This increased water flow has created excellent fishing opportunities for catching bluegills below the spillway. Use wax worms or night crawlers for bait. If you like to bow fish, bowfin can be taken in this area, too. Anglers can catch a few catfish when using chicken liver or night crawlers for bait.

Lake White (Pike County) - While the lake is returning to full capacity due to recent rains, the water clarity is clear and the water temperature is around 70 degrees. Channel catfish 10 to 16 inches in length can be caught in good numbers when using liver and night crawlers fished on the bottom. Bass can be caught on minnows and an assortment of artificial lures. To catch saugeyes, fish below the spillway and use minnows fished on the bottom. Wax worms with a small hook and small bobber will catch nice size bluegills around the shoreline.

Turkey Creek Lake (Scioto County) - Recent rains have left this lake at full capacity and water temperature remains around 66 degrees. Family fishing at this lake is an enjoyable activity. Young anglers can catch bluegills 6 to 7 inches in length when using wax worms or night crawlers for bait. In the evening hours, anglers can catch 2 to 3-pound channel catfish by fishing in the dam area with chicken liver or cut bait of shad.





LAKE ERIE 

** The 15" walleye minimum size limit remains in effect for the entire season. From May 1 to June 26 smallmouth bass possession is illegal. Anglers may catch and release smallmouth, but possession is not permitted.**

Walleye
The best walleye fishing has been N of Kelleys Island, N and W of West Sister Island, W of North Bass Island, from Vermilion to Lorain in 30 to 40 feet of water, and in 50' of water N of Fairport Harbor. Drifting or trolling worm harnesses and trolling crankbaits or spoons produce the most fish.

Yellow Perch
Yellow perch fishing has been best near the Marblehead lighthouse, near the Sandusky Bay foghorn, off of the Vermilion River mouth, within one mile of Lorain, 0.5 to 1 mile N of Cleveland, and 1 to 2 miles out from Fairport to Conneaut. Fish just off the bottom using perch spreaders tipped with shiners.

Smallmouth Bass
The best smallmouth bass fishing has been around the Bass Islands, Kelleys Island, Sandusky Bay, from Ruggles Reef to Vermilion, and the shoreline and harbors around Fairport, Geneva, Ashtabula and Conneaut.

To view the predicted weather forecast for Lake Erie visit: http://seaboard.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS61.KCLE.html



OHIO RIVER

Due to recent heavy rains, fishing activity along the river has slowed tremendously or ceased in some areas. River conditions may be hazardous with swift currents and large debris occurring in most areas. Portions of the Ohio River watershed received six or more inches of rain in the past five days, so conditions will remain high or at flood stage for several days.


----------

